

Next Big Thing, a HN-like site for music content - mxpxpx
http://liisten.com/introducing-next-big-thing

======
GotAnyMegadeth
This site looks great, signed up. However:

> Next Big Thing is not a place for ... anything else flat out offensive.

One of my favourite bands at the moment is "Rotting Christ" that name alone is
very offensive to some people. Does that mean I can't post stuff about them?
Where is the line? Can I post anything Black metal related? What about Gore
Grind?

I think music has a much wider view of what is acceptable than tech. For
example a lot of music/art is made with the sole purpose of being offensive.
This is going to be hard to moderate.

~~~
breadnwater
If you have no objection to a band, song or album cover that degrades your
mother or someone else you love and revere, then hey, maybe it should all be
fair game.

Do you understand where I'm getting at? That's how Christians feel with names
like that.

P.S. I don't think for a second that the name of someone you love should be
degraded. Nor should someone I love either. That's my point.

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
I am not quite sure that I do understand. Firstly I don't have any problem
with art mocking my mother or anyone else. Secondly I think mocking my mother
is more personal than mocking my religion so your argument doesn't quite work.
Thirdly people of many religions listen to black metal, and are aware that
often it is a parody of itself.

~~~
breadnwater
I don't believe you.

Ditto @Buzaga

~~~
booruguru
Well then there's nothing further to discuss.

------
Cowen
I'm not saying this was done on purpose, but I find this name and concept
eerily similar to the music analytics startup Next Big Sound.

~~~
jonathanjaeger
Agreed, the name is way too similar. The concept I think is different -- Next
Big Sound provides a paid analytics service for labels, artists, and other
music-oriented companies. Their consumer-facing product and partnership with
Billboard and others does has a similar concept though. I find Next Big Thing
to be similar to We Are Hunted and The Hype Machine as others pointed out, but
the site's not loading for me so it's hard to judge.

------
uncoder0
What is the value add over hypem or r/music?

~~~
DanBC
or some of the more obscure subreddits, like
(<http://www.reddit.com/r/listentothis/>) where you're supposed to upvote
things new to you.

I've found some great music there.

~~~
mehrzad
or r/musicnews. Music lovers are also used to reading blogs. Just things to
keep in mind.

~~~
simba-hiiipower
or (shameless act of self-promotion, sort-of): r/musicindustry

..which is more narrowly focused around the business of music and industry-
related news, for those interested

------
RyanMcGreal
Looks good so far - I've already discovered some great sounding bands.

Just a few suggestions:

* When you vote, the arrow should disappear. Instead, it just pops a notification saying you can't vote again - but there's no easy way to determine which songs you've voted on.

* It would be great to see a page of links you've upvoted so you can refer back to songs you liked.

 _Edit to add..._

* A way to exclude domains you can't use (e.g. Spotify, which is unavailable in some countries).

* There's no need for the site to auto-scroll to the top of the page and display a Thank You message every time you vote.

~~~
jaredmoody
Thanks for the feedback Ryan, appreciate it!

------
hermaj
Being middle aged and not particularly into music I'm surprised to find I'm
already aware of most of the 'next big things' on the front page. I don't
think this is a good sign.

------
mxpxpx
Site got mentioned a few places and is currently down from traffic.

In the post I do mention that you can do the same thing with reddit or
following a ton of music related twitter accounts, but the voting and input
from different people. We're not doing anything new, but I do think the
presentation and appeal is there for nbt.

If you are interested, bookmark the link, it should be up again shortly.

~~~
pseut
A nice touch might be if voting reordered the site's RSS feed as well as the
webpage. If you have a way to generate a podcast from submitted music, that
could be a great combination. I have a lot of trouble following HN through an
rss reader because the filter is so much worse, but there's no reason the .xml
file should be in any different order than the html file. And podcasts have
even worse navigation options than other rss feeds.

This would probably not work with PuSH. But two separate feeds, one for PuSH
and one that gives a voting-ordered snapshot when it's fetched, might let you
target both the very-frequent and the casual users.

(haven't been able to check out the site yet, so this point might be extra
ignorant)

~~~
jaredmoody
The site does do this :)

------
thekillingtree
I'll be sure to keep checking this out. It could end up being pretty good.

A bit off topic: I'd love to see something like this but for motion graphics.
I had planned to try to build it but that's clearly not my skillset, ha.

------
DanBC
This looks good, and I'm excited by the idea of finding music new to me.

NBT itself seems to have died under the traffic, so I have some (perhaps
stupid) questions:

1) How do you deal with voting rings and other gaming?

2) How do you deal with 'bubbles' - Some services keep me pretty tightly
locked in to a certain bubble, when what I want is some leakage to explore and
find new content.

------
brador
Is there an open source version of HN anywhere?

~~~
captn3m0
You might like lamernews[1], made by antirez, which uses redis.

[1]: <https://github.com/antirez/lamernews>

------
lewisflude
I like this idea, but I can't see it's use. :(

------
Le_SDT
Thank you for this :) It is sometimes hard to connect with new people and
stand out. Created my account and posted my stuff as Psy Conversion !

EDIT : I liked the sign up experience, that was really quick, kudos for that !

------
cm-t
Next Big Thing, a HN-like site for music content (/r/music)

------
mlerner
This seems similar to The Hype Machine. A site that gauges taste in music
really needs lots of people using it for the "popularity" of a song to be
useful.

~~~
guiomie
I agree. Good luck to any website making me switch away from hypem.

------
edwardunknown
The problem with this is most people have bad taste in music.

~~~
Semaphor
From your POV ;)

What I see as a problem is that it's probably going to become (if it gets
really big) a copy of mainstream charts or (if a a genre group becomes the
majority) only have music for that genre and related genres.

I wish them the best of luck but I personally don't see a future.

------
largesse
It's not coming up. Load problems I suppose.

